# Have paint for office, trying to decide how to use it



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am in the process of finishing my home-office/den. I already have the paint, it was actually leftovers from the master bedroom - I have more than enough to do this room in "Dusty Miller" by Glidden (it's a gray with a very slight hint of green). I will be putting up crown molding and 6" base to match what I've done in the rest of the house - in semi-gloss white.

Anyway, I have already finished the built-in bookcase, and picked out cabinets that will become the desk area. Once I get the painting done, I will go get the cabinets and install, but I can't decide on how to paint. Originally I was going to do a beadboard wainscot on the lower 36" of the wall, but my wife doesn't like the way the beadboard looks.  I did picture frame wainscot in the hallway outside this room, so I'm not sure if carrying over that style/theme would be too much. Here are some exact-dimension images from Google Sketchup. I would appreciate any suggestions. I would like it to look elegant, but without getting "too busy." There are 5 ways I have thought of here, and are posted below:





Option 1: solid wall with chair-rail


















Option 2: white wall below the chair-rail


















Option 3: Solid White picture-frame-wainscot


















Option 4: Painted-panel picture-frame-wainscot


















Option 5: Solid-wall with white picture-frame moulding












Thanks everyone!


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Here are the images without edge-lines. Also, the last image was a test to see what it looked like if I paneled the whole room. If I did this, I would use larger panels, so there would be less of them.


----------



## oarfish (Mar 17, 2010)

That is really nice job.
I would stay with fewer colors keep it plain, no to have it overly busy.


----------

